# Recherche d'un utilitaire de division d'écran



## blondin1101 (31 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
Je suis à la recherche d'un utilitaire qui me permettrait de diviser mon écran en deux ou 4 parties égales. Par un simple "glisser", je pourrai ainsi mettre mon traitement de texte dans une partie, et Keynote dans une autre partie.
Merci davance pour vos réponses et bonne année.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Décembre 2012)

Bon, indépendamment du fait que ta question ne relève pas de ce forum (ça serait un utilitaire "système", ça) et qu'on va déménager, je ne la comprends pas très bien : soit tu veux tout avoir sous les yeux, et là, il te suffit de modifier stratégiquement la taille et l'emplacement des fenêtres de chaque application, soit tu veux des "écrans virtuels" (façon Linux), et là, Space te permet d'en avoir jusqu'à 16 à la fois.

De toute façon, "plusieurs écrans" (qu'ils soient virtuels ou physiques) ou "un seul écran" (et là, je te parle en connaissance de cause utilisant au quotidien deux écrans physiques en "bureau étendu"), tu ne peux avoir en tout état de cause qu'une seule application avec le focus (au "premier plan", si tu préfères), et cette limitation n'est pas "propre à Mac OS, tous les système que je connais (Mac OS, Windows, UNIX/Linux) l'ont.


----------



## blondin1101 (31 Décembre 2012)

Merci pour la réponse. 
Avant sous Windows j'utilisais Acer Gridvista.
http://acer-fr.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/8290/~/acer-gridvista
Je trouvais cela pas mal. Ce que je veux c'est pouvoir prédéfinir des cadres pour diviser mon écran de manière uniforme.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h07 ----------

http://ginkapps.com/splitscreen


----------



## hellbola (2 Janvier 2013)

J'utilise Bettersnaptool qui permet de définir des zones autour de l'écran qui redimensionneront automatiquement la taille de la fenètre.
Par exemple tu amène une fenetre sur la droite de l'écran, ça dimensionne automatiquement la fenetre à la moitié de ton écran.
Tu fais pareil à gauche avec la seconde fenetre, elle sera dimensionnée elle aussi automatiquement à la moitié de l'écran.
Tu auras alors tes 2 fenetres cote a cote sans les redimensionner à la main.
Windows 7 fait ça tout seul c'est dommage que OS X ne le fasse pas.
A noter que tu peux parametrer plus d'options, comme 4 zones qui coupent l'écran en 4 etc.
J'espère avoir été clair.


----------



## catalan2711 (17 Janvier 2013)

Moi j'utilise Spectacle, gratuit sur le MAS... il permet de faire comme sur Windows 7, droite/gauche mais aussi haut/bas. Avec une combinaison de touche style alt+cmd+ gauche pour mettre la fenêtre sur la partie gauche.


----------

